# Bedessee Imports Canada



## AshleyR (Aug 9, 2009)

Has anyone ordered from them?

I know that Canwax gets their palm and coconut oil from them, and someone else from Canada on here recommended them. Their oils are about $20 cheaper than what Canwax charges.

I placed an online order with them about a week ago, but once I submitted the order form (that had no place to enter a CC number to pay) I didn't get a confirmation email or any instructions on how to pay. I waited a few days, then emailed them asking how I pay and when the order would ship. A couple of days later they wrote back saying "I've seen the order at the front". - That's it. Still not telling me how to pay.



I just sent them another email asking the same questions again.

Has anyone else ordered from them? I'm wondering if it would be less of a hassle to pay more for it at Canwax.


----------



## AshleyR (Aug 11, 2009)

I guess I was the only one stupid enough to try to order from this company! LOL

Anyway, I ended up cancelling my order today.

After sending 3 more emails (that went unanswered) over the past few days about the status of the order, I called them this morning. I let them know how urgent it was that the order get processed as I ordered over a week ago and I really need my oils fast (have a craft fair coming up FAST and I have more soaps to make yet. Eeeek!)

Anyway, the lady that answered the phone was less than enthusiastic. She seemed like she couldn't care less whether they got my order or not. I asked how much shipping would be and she said she would have to call me back after she calls around. That was at 9am this morning. It's 4pm now and I still hadn't received a call back, so I called her again. I said "I was just wondering if you had gotten the shipping cost on the oils". I really need them to be shipped like, TODAY after waiting so long already, and she said "Oh, no, I didn't get around to it." *pause* Then she said "I will try tomorrow."

I ended up just telling her to cancel the order and I will order it from Canwax. Her response "Ok...." and she HUNG UP. (I was friendly too - I know I sound pissed right now, but I was very nice to her on the phone!)

So, I'd highly recommend you stay away from Bedessee! Even though their prices are better, it's not worth all the work you have to do just to get the order processed and shipped.  :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Crickey , why do people have businesses  if they don't give a shi*. Thanks for the warning . P.S I hope you get your oils in time to make more soap .


----------



## Half Caper Farm (Aug 31, 2009)

I guess your order wasn't big enough for them.  :roll:  I had a hatchery pull that one on me once (ready-to-lay hens).  

I don't know how Canwax is on shipping - I'm a little over an hour away, so I just drove there the last time.  The first time I bought from them, I was attending one of their workshops anyway.


----------



## KSL (Oct 5, 2009)

Canwax is the closest to me ~ but they are a bit similar in thier response SOMETIMES.  It depends how busy they are I guess.  They're never mean - but sometimes I do kind find them a bit "absent" on the customer service side.  

I guess they inteded it to be more of an order desk style of place, and alot of customers, especially hobbyists want HELP with stuff.

I mean, I still like them though ~ since I can drive there, I don't mind paying just a BIT more, because if I ordered it from somewhere else, I'd be paying for shipping anyways.

I wanted to take some workshops there too, but I can't make any of the dates that thier offering right now.. will have to see about doing it the next round!


----------



## Bedessee Imports Ltd. (Jun 17, 2013)

*my deepest apoligies*

Hi,
My name is Ray Bedessee General manager of Bedessee Imports Ltd Canada.
I was recently shown this link, stating your customer service experience in dealing with us.

I fully take responsibility how this occurred to you, and apologize on behalf of myself, and staff.

I am personally embarrassed at this situation as this is not how we treat our customers, and no customer no matter how big or small should be left felling this way.

All our customer as valuable to us, even the ones that buy one case.

One of your posters' is correct, we were not really set up in 2009 to deal with small customer and over the counter sales, as we are a large importer and processor. In 2009 it was a learning experience for us to deal with soap makers and selling one or two cases at a time.

We normally process our coconut and palm oil into retail sizes for the retail industry. We opened up serving counter sales for soap makers at the request from the many small soap makers in the area. We do not mark up our oil products because you are small soap makers, We charge you the same price as we charge all our large industrial users.

We are more than happy to serve the small soap makers community, and we value your business.

I once again apologize if we have not served you well and left you felling not appreciated.

If anyone has not been served well by our staff, please feel free to contact me personally at: [email protected]

To Ashley R, please contact me personally as I would like to offer you one box of our Demerara Gold (r) coconut oil for the trouble we have caused you.

Regards,
Rayman Bedessee
General Manager


----------



## CaraCara (Jun 17, 2013)

Well done.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 17, 2013)

@ Mr. Bedessee-

I'm impressed that you took the time to reply to a post from so long ago. Ashley hasn't been on the forum for a long time but I sent her a message about your reply on another forum where she's also a member. However, I don't know if she'll see my PM since I noticed she hasn't been on that forum for quite awhile, too.


----------

